# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Highscreen Alpha R: первый бюджетный смартфон с Full HD-экраном+недельная «автономка»

## ZayLaw

Российская компания «Вобис Компьютер», владелец бренда Highscreen, представляет новый смартфон на Android – Highscreen Alpha R. Ключевой особенностью новинки являются два комплектных аккумулятора – на 2 000 и 4 000 мАч. В сумме они обеспечивают до недели автономной работы, что является рекордом для рынка. Ранее аналогичный рекорд был установлен моделью Highscreen Boost, выпущенной весной 2013 года. Она комплектуется батареей на 4 160 мАч, которая также дает до недели автономной работы.



Еще одна ключевая особенность Highscreen Alpha R – экран: новинка является первым бюджетным смартфоном, снабженным дисплеем с разрешением 1920 х 1080 точек (Full HD). Ранее экраны с подобным разрешением устанавливались только в смартфоны ценовой категории от 18 тыс. рублей и выше.
В комплект поставки Highscreen Alpha R входит японская защитная пленка для дисплея с олеофобным покрытием.
Основой Highscreen Alpha R выступает 4-ядерный процессор MediaTek MT6589T (Turbo). Его максимальная частота составляет 1,5 ГГц против 1,2 ГГц в случае обычного MT6589. В модели предусмотрены 1 Гб оперативной памяти, две камеры – на 2 и 8 мегапикселей, а также два слота для SIM-карт.
Highscreen Alpha R является вторым в России смартфоном с Full HD-экраном, оснащенным двумя гнездами для «симок», и первым бюджетным аппаратом с таким дисплеем и возможностью работы в сетях двух операторов.
Alpha R поставляется с одной из наиболее свежих версий операционной системы Android – 4.2.1 Jelly Bean. Среди прочих программных особенностей стоит отметить приложение 4Sync: в рамках сотрудничества между Highscreen и указанным сервисом владельцам Alpha R и следующих новых моделей Highscreen будет предоставляться 20 Гб пространства в облачном хранилище.
Продажи Highscreen Alpha R начнутся 10 августа 2013 года, аппарат будет предлагаться в белом и черном цветовом исполнении. Смартфон будет доступен в розничных сетях и фирменных магазинах «Вобис Компьютер», включая интернет-магазин. Цена модели – 12 990 рублей.
Как и другие продукты Highscreen, модель Alpha R обеспечиваются годичной гарантией с бесплатной доставкой в московский сервисный центр из любого уголка страны курьерской службой «Почты России» . Фактически, у сервиса бренда Highscreen 42 тысячи приемных пунктов по всей территории России – по количеству почтовых отделений. Это – так называемая «европейская» модель сервисного обслуживания, которая взята на вооружение рядом крупнейших производителей электроники – например, HTC.

Сравнение Highscreen Alpha R и HTC One Dual SIM:

----------

